# Did you ever feel uninspired to sew?



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I just don't feel like sewing!

Been sewing for 56 years and right now, I don't want to! I never felt this way before.

This is strange!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I love to sew but not in the summer. I have this project out on the table that would take an hour to finish but just not into it. Now, come December, my hubby will have a hard time getting me away f/the sewing machine.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I run hot and cold with my desire to sew. When I'm really on a roll, I wonder why I put it off so long.


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

I feel uninspired to sew every single day of my life! My head hurts just thinking about those bobbins getting all tangled up and thread breaking and measuring and following patterns only to have the clothes turn out too big. No sewing for this gal!


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

I'm reading this thread because I'm torn between looking for ideas and inspiration and getting busy on a routine sewing project. I have knit pjs cut out, serger threaded, and sewing machine ready to wind a bobbin and sew. I think I can finish the project by this evening.

O, back to the studio.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I just went up & finished the project...It was quilted gun case for hubby's new gun...he loved it!


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I have had a case of "I don't want to" for the past couple of days. Must be the middle of the summer heat. Seems like lots of us get this way about this time of the year.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

YOU are not alone. I have been fighting the same feeling for about two years now. Some days are better than others :ashamed:. 
The only thing that got me going recently was that challenge from another member to do something for your self. I have another project sitting on my sewing table that will use recycled jeans and just can't seem to get to it.Ah maybe while I have my mini vacation this week. Four days without having to worry about being called into work...:rock:


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Got that "done it all already" feeling? Maybe re-making garments would be inspiring. I love the books from the WWII era when fabric was restricted and they had to recyle what they had. (Everything old is new again!) Sewing with Nancy had some great stuff on using sweatshirts remade into vests and jackets with all kinds of different fastening details.

My sister came to visit with a nifty little bag made of neoprine. Laminated fabrics have really made a comeback. I thought The Bag Making Bible by Lisa Lam was inspiring - lots of professional looking designs and details. Everyone wants a special bag to go to the farmer's market these days.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

PJs are done except for waist casing and elastic. Waiting to measure the elastic.

Sometimes it's the setup for a project that I have to push myself into. Cleaning and oiling, getting thread, needle, and bobbin together, testing the tension and stitch size. But once that's done, it's easier to get into construction.

Right now that I'm into the flow for this pattern, I wish I had fabric for another PJ set. 

Recently, I made 2 T shirts apiece for my two gnephews. I remembered the project being simple, but hadn't done it for awhile. The first shirt seemed to take forever - even though I had done so many in the past. Then, the other 3 were a breeze.

I've had various different machines over the years. A year or so ago, I bought a Brother CS 6000i on line from Walmart for about $150. I wanted a lightweight travel machine, and this model had all the features I wanted and a bunch of decorative stitches. It always seems to take a while to get comfortable with each machine - although not real long. 

Anyway, I thought it would be good to do all my projects for awhile on this machine. I made a baby and a nap quilt, the T shirts, PJs, and a few other things to get used to the settings, threading, and ways to get exactly the seam allowances I wanted. 

I suppose when I go back to my heavy duty janome 6500, I will be adjusting to it again. 

I find the more I use a particular machine, the more I enjoy sewing.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Not very often. Actually the more I sew, the more I want to, but mostly quilts. I'd be more inspired if I could have unlimited funds and be able to donate all my quilts to someone in need of a hug!


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

DW Thanks SO much...

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I just went up & finished the project...It was quilted gun case for hubby's new gun...he loved it! 


DO you have an online pattern for this?? Id love to make one for my hubby!!!(GOOD idea for Christmas)


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

I so looked foreword to retirement. Happy days spent quilting and sewing. I was always such a good fabric customer too. I have bins and bins, both purchased and given to me. Tons books, etc. Several quilt kits, many unfinished projects.

First, my job went away in 09, I happily sewed, did a couple of quilt classes, knit, crochet, happy as could me.

Then, on Dec. 26, my boyfriend died, he had been sick, but we didn't expect to lose him. I moved back to my own house, a regular sewing Mecca, and I just can't get started. I am doing a little better on the everyday things, but I take stuff out and look at it, and put it away again. I have some gorgeous things started, and I know he would want me to be sewing and happy, but I just can't. Since it got hot, I have been doing a lot of sleeping and wonder if I was just worn out, and depressed too. Everybody says, just give it time. Maybe this fall it will be better.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I've become interested in making some of those crystal filled neck coolers and bought some crystals yesterday.

MY SIL works in a foundry and my DD's BF works on metal roofs so I'm betting they'd appreciate some.


----------



## kirkmcquest (Oct 21, 2010)

Everyday of my life, madam.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I just had to come see........ Kirk in the sewing/quilting forum.
I kind of know why, now...... kind of.

I started venturing into the fiber forum under a similar guise.

So, Kirk, when are you starting your first quilt?


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I think we all get this from time to time. Right now, the heat is so bad I just don't want to do ANYTHING but lay like a slug, lol! It always passes, but sometimes I just need to work on something else for a while. I almost always have several different types of crafts going at the same time and switch around as I get bored or uninterested. Then when I come back to it, it's fresh to me. 

Classof66, I am SO sorry for what you're going through! It's a really tough situation, and I think it's always harder when it's so unexpected. Take care of yourself, and maybe you should see a doctor. You may need medication for a little while, and there's no shame in asking for it! {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Ardie/WI said:


> I've become interested in making some of those crystal filled neck coolers and bought some crystals yesterday.
> 
> MY SIL works in a foundry and my DD's BF works on metal roofs so I'm betting they'd appreciate some.


I bought one of those last week from a friend. She makes them to sell. All the ones she sold to our TOPS members she donated the funds back to the club for our annual convention trip.

My DH just took it so I guess I'll have to make me one. Does Wal Mart sell the crystals?


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

I tend to go back and forth between "no inspiration" and "don't want to do anything else but (fill in the blank)". I have a quilt I'm about 1/2 done hand quilting, but with this heat the thought of spending hours sitting under that thing is not very appealing. 

Once I get back working on it, though, there will be a lot of hot dogs and Manwich for dinner. 

Carol


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Ruby said:


> I bought one of those last week from a friend. She makes them to sell. All the ones she sold to our TOPS members she donated the funds back to the club for our annual convention trip.
> 
> My DH just took it so I guess I'll have to make me one. Does Wal Mart sell the crystals?



I didn't see any at Wal-Mart! I found some at a gardening center!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Thanks Ardie, I'll check at our gardening center here. I found some online but I hate ordering on line. I like to see what I buy.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Garnet - I use different machines from time to time. My main one is a 6500P also. And I do know about that bit of adjustment period between machines.
And I'm having a time getting my sewing for the quilt swap I like to get it done.
Family stuff taking more time than usual.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Ardie/WI said:


> I've become interested in making some of those crystal filled neck coolers and bought some crystals yesterday.
> 
> MY SIL works in a foundry and my DD's BF works on metal roofs so I'm betting they'd appreciate some.


I returned to this thread to say that those neck coolers are really cool! :happy2:

I found out though that those crystals absorb moisture in humid weather so keep them in a tight container. I can still use them but it's harder to get them in the fabric tube!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

I go on streaks of this sometimes, but most of the time I'm really wanting to sew (quilts) and just can't find the time to fit it in! I did go through a completely dry spell of about 3 years, but there were a lot of other things going on in our lives at that time. I now TRY to sit down every day, even if it's just for a few minutes, and get something done. There are always several projects in process in my sewing corner, so that's not hard to do.


----------



## GrannysChickies (Jan 10, 2008)

I am so waiting to move this time...I have a room for my sewing and can sprawl out and not worry about it taking up space and growing dust somewhere else in the house. We have rented this house for six months, I go through the fabric and projects, don't know what to do, then pack it back up. I have not touched my machine here, other than to move it from that spot or the next...anticipation and good medicine is the quilt swap I just signed up for, excited :banana: and I work better under pressure


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

I have been sewing for 47 years, and by history, I regularly have inspired and dry periods. Currently I am in an 11 year dry period. In the summer of 2001, I started forgetting to show up at the quilt guild meetings, because quilting had fallen off my radar. I was finishing a fun and productive 10 year inspired period that started in 1990. Before that, in the 1960's to the 1990's, my inspired and dry periods lasted just a few years. So I noticed I was forgetting the quilt guild meetings and then a strange thing happened. I did remember to show up for the September 10th, 2001 meeting with my completed block project in hand. I don't remember the assignment, but I had chosen to do a pieced block of a pattern I had never seen or heard of. The pattern title was "weeping willow", then the next day was Sept.11. and several quilt guild members called me that day to remark on my choice of pattern:runforhills:

I resigned my position from the guild and concentrated full time on my then new passion of genealogy. I still mend and even made baby quilt this winter, but the spirit has not hit me yet. I am a new widow, 3 months now, and have no idea when I may start to sew, but I suspect a new period of inspiration will hit soon.....maybe a commerative quilt for my husband..


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Absolutely! I have to be "in the mood" to sew.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

I have those uninspired days too. It can't last too, long, though because I have an online shop and sell at craft fairs. Right now, I should be sewing for a craft show this weekend, but I'm sitting here at the computer. I'll get on the ball tomorrow. Probably.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I have been sewing since I was able to reach the knee pedal on mom's Singer. I go through periods of sewing drought. Right now I'm in a sewing flood. I've got a Gore-tex trench coat on the dummy, a pair of jeans on the machine table and fabric/patterns lined up for cutting. 

I usually have two obstacles--time and organization. Since I live in a small apartment there is no dedicated area for all the sewing things. Being uber-organized can help a lot in the "I want to sew something" department.


----------



## offGridNorthern (Jan 1, 2006)

DW said:


> ...It was quilted gun case for hubby's new gun...


On my list of projects is to make a quilted gun case for my own shotgun (we live in bear country) ...... can you post a picture of your project?? Would love to see it and it might inspire me to get going! (after I finish canning ....)


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

I just realized I haven't had any time in the studio for a couple of months. We have been waiting to move to another home. So much fine print to read. So many decisions about what to take. And now a lot of planning and packing and loading. But we will be on our way soon. It will be nice when we get there. We will have more space that is more functional. Right now I've lost track of everything is. All the projects I had been working on. Been preoccupied with other priorities. 

But I'm counting on light at the end of the tunnel. I decided on a pattern for a wall quilt and the color pallette to fit the "new" home. I went shopping and found fabrics that will be just right. May not get the quilt made before we go. But it could be a simple pattern and a quick sew first project after the move. Fabrics are prewashed and dried.


----------

